# Over heating problem on 89 300z



## djs89300z (May 6, 2004)

*Over heating problem on 88 300z*

hey guys i got a 88 tt300zx its ben to the shop twice they put a new fan 
cluch on and put a timeing cover on the thing is it still overheats but it overheats then gets cool then overheats again like that and i was woundering if anybody had any fixes i think my self that its the thermestat but i dont know if u can help me please wright back 




Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

89 TT? I didn't think they started makin them till 90

I had a problem with my 87 300ZXT overheating
I have changed out the water pump and replaced the thermostat (which was a bitch to get out because it was hidden) and that has helped it but the Catalytic converter might be clogged which also I hear can be a problem. Change out the thermostat and if that doesn't work check the water pump and if that does work rip the CC out...

By the way I have been trying to get a hold of you how far away is Montgomery from New Orleans


----------



## djs89300z (May 6, 2004)

hey well montgomery is about 4and a half hours away and when u replaced ur water pump did it make a grinding noice oh when urs was over heating did ur overflow cuntaner ceep overflowing and when u went up a hill did it over heat real bad


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

SKD_Tech said:


> 89 TT? I didn't think they started makin them till 90
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

yeah it overflowed but only once now we have our problem fixed but when it did it went everywhere


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

djs89300z said:


> hey guys i got a 88 tt300zx its ben to the shop twice they put a new fan
> cluch on and put a timeing cover on the thing is it still overheats but it overheats then gets cool then overheats again like that and i was woundering if anybody had any fixes i think my self that its the thermestat but i dont know if u can help me please wright back
> 
> 
> ...


Was your water pump and water thermostats replaced? And radiator rotted? Also bleeding the water system on a Z32 is a PITA as well.


----------

